# What's your thinking style?



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I already replied in another forum (when i thought to be ENTP) but in any case i got SKEPTICAL and it fits


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

ENFP detective!


----------



## lithium394 (Sep 6, 2015)

INFP

Skeptic

Skeptics are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics.


You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.

I agree with this for the most part


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

INFP

Inventor

_Inventors possess active, restless minds that constantly seek engagement. Their potent reasoning skills allow them to envision and realize complex ideas from beginning to end when they choose, and they're good at checking their own work for errors. Many of them prefer to create for the sheer joy of it. Approximately 3% of the populace are Inventors._


*You are Reflective*: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.
*You are Quantitative*: You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations.
*You are Carefree*: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
*You are Open*: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

ENFP
Free Spirit








_Most Free Spirits like to seek out new experiences; they prefer to enjoy these experience on an emotional level without poring over or analyzing them. They tend to enjoy the more colorful and artistic parts of everyday life. Approximately 21% of the populace are Free Spirits._










*You are Intuitive*: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.
*You are Subjective*: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.
*You are Carefree*: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
*You are Open*: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.


----------



## crb (Sep 18, 2015)

enfp - detective. hmmmppfftt :/


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

*Detective*_ 

Detectives are tough cookies. They're often caught up entirely in their immediate pursuits, which they attack with vigor and determination. Detectives are highly adept at seeing through nonsense, whether it be verbal, mathematical, or psychological. They are excellent problem-solvers and dogged seekers of the truth. Approximately 5% of the populace are Detectives._

*You are Reflective:* You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.
*You are Quantitative*: You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations.
*You are Carefree:* You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
*You are Skeptical: *You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


huh....I am an ISTJ!!!! :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP.

Free Spirit







​_Most Free Spirits like to seek out new experiences; they prefer to enjoy these experience on an emotional level without poring over or analyzing them. They tend to enjoy the more colorful and artistic parts of everyday life. Approximately 21% of the populace are Free Spirits._










​You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.
You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.
You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.


Click to share your results!










​You racked up 55.56% of the highest possible rationality score!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

This test treats intuition as the same thing as unfounded assumptions. It is not the same intuition we talk about here on the forum.

For example,
* *




on the fireman question, it treats seeing multiple possible ways that Bill the Fireman died as a sign of "Cognitive Awareness", which is then clarified as "ability to override one's own intuitions".



This result then treats people that answer that way as Skeptical. This of course means every open-minded intuitive is going to score as "more skeptical" on that question, and it is one of only two that rate intuition.

Further, it treats future focus as hard reason, when in terms of MBTI that can be a variety of type correlations. I don't think there is a direct or semi-direct between this test and MBTI. Which is ironic, since I ranked as the Detective and then the Skeptic, both "skeptical types". I wonder what the other test results are that no one has posted yet?


----------



## AstralCalamity (Sep 23, 2015)

Rationalists are excellent reasoners in all respects. They can cogently evaluate others' reasoning as well as their own whenever they choose to. They can also think fluidly about facts and figures, and they can evaluate and plan for the future with aplomb. They're rarely susceptible to the cognitive foibles that trip up others. When they apply themselves, Rationalists can master most cognitive tasks. Approximately 9% of the populace are Rationalists.

You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Quantitative: You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations.

You are Prepared: You tend to think clearly and comprehensively about the future. This makes you an excellent planner; you’re usually well prepared when you begin a new project, and you’re rarely caught by surprise.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.

Your quantitative reasoning score: 81.25%
Your future-based reasoning score: 93.75%
Your evidence evaluation score: 62.5%
Your cognitive awareness score: 81.25%

INFP

Seems fairly accurate. As long as I can keep my emotions repressed, I can think quite rationally. My emotions probably will get the best of me in any sort of high stress situation though


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

Enfj

Free Spirits

Most Free Spirits like to seek out new experiences; they prefer to enjoy these experience on an emotional level without poring over or analyzing them. They tend to enjoy the more colorful and artistic parts of everyday life. Approximately 21% of the populace are Free Spirits.


You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Infj - Executive


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

That was a fun quiz. 

INFP - *Detective*_

Detectives are tough cookies. They're often caught up entirely in their immediate pursuits, which they attack with vigor and determination. Detectives are highly adept at seeing through nonsense, whether it be verbal, mathematical, or psychological. They are excellent problem-solvers and dogged seekers of the truth. Approximately 5% of the populace are Detectives._

*You are Reflective*: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.
*You are Quantitative*: You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations.
*You are Carefree*: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
*You are Skeptical*: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

INFP- Free Spirit

Not sure if I agree though.


----------



## Kushiel (Oct 1, 2015)

Enfp executive


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

INFP/ Executive

Executives tend to be people of vision. They consider their own ideas as carefully as they consider ideas that others put before them, and they're adept at organizing both types of thought into clear plans of action for the future. However, they often prefer to leave the nitty-gritty components of these plans to others. Approximately 4% of the populace are Executives.





You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Prepared: You tend to think clearly and comprehensively about the future. This makes you an excellent planner; you’re usually well prepared when you begin a new project, and you’re rarely caught by surprise.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP: I got the... Inventor

Inventors possess active, restless minds that constantly seek engagement. Their potent reasoning skills allow them to envision and realize complex ideas from beginning to end when they choose, and they're good at checking their own work for errors. Many of them prefer to create for the sheer joy of it. Approximately 3% of the populace are Inventors.


You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.

You are Quantitative: You’re good at working with numbers. Not in a schoolbook way, necessarily — you’re adept at putting this skill to use while solving problems in all manner of real-world situations.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Open: You're not an aggressive skeptic or naysayer. You tend to consider information without immediately disputing it unless given clear reason to do so. Proving people wrong is not a high priority for you.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

INFP

Skeptic







​_Skeptics are just that — skeptical. Not only do they question new information that they receive from others, but they also tend to treat their own thoughts and ideas with some suspicion. They tend to focus this critical perspective on the present, allowing their views to develop as they come across more information. Approximately 5% of the populace are Skeptics._










​You are Reflective: You dislike jumping to conclusions quickly. You’re adept at reflecting on your own thoughts. When it looks like your intuitions might be leading you astray, you don’t have a problem overriding them — instead, you take the time to re-evaluate the situation and figure out the wisest course of action.
You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.
You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.
You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------



## SunClef (May 7, 2013)

INFP: Free spirited


----------



## Absolute_Eb (Nov 9, 2013)

Typed as INFJ here. What's amusing is that as a child I wanted to be a journalist (writer, not broadcasting or photo). Also funny was that I was drawn to that Journalist image when I saw the 16 types lined up before taking the test without knowing what it meant (probably because of my childhood aspirations).

Most Journalists are open to new experiences and enjoy learning about others. They also have a skeptical streak that makes them difficult to trick or manipulate. Their combination of openness and skepticism make them fine judges of character. Approximately 13% of the populace are Journalists.


You are Intuitive: You tend to trust your intuitions — you size up situations quickly and stick with your judgments once you’ve made them. This tendency can be useful when you need to think on your feet, or when you’re using a skill that you’ve already honed to perfection.

You are Subjective: People and stories interest you more than facts and figures do; you focus on the essence of ideas over the details. Your mind is more qualitative than quantitative. This trait lets you focus on the big picture over the nitty-gritty.

You are Carefree: You tend to live in the moment. You don’t waste a lot of emotional energy fretting about the future. Instead, you focus on getting the most out of life right now.

You are Skeptical: You treat new information and ideas with caution and skepticism. Spurious arguments rarely fool or confuse you, and your beliefs are based on foundations of hard logic. You possess a fine-tuned BS detector.


----------

